# Log Problem in 0.0.22



## Fooboy (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a Gigabyte 9600XT ... (don't know if it matters ... 2500+ >> 2800+ on an Asus Nforce II), and for some strange reason the log file doesn't report any clock speeds.  

For example ...

2004-12-14 13:42:06	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-14 13:42:09	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-14 13:43:25	Clock set to: 0.00 / 0.00
2004-12-14 13:43:25	Artifacts detected after 09:55.93.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-12-14 13:43:28	Last message repeated 291 times.

I mean I kinda figured out a good speed ... but thought you might want to know.

THanks


----------



## Demalii (Dec 14, 2004)

same here =/


----------

